# So many to choose from!!!!



## Steven. (Sep 13, 2011)

My cage is almost complete. The only thing im having trouble with is buying a halogen bulb. There is so many different types of bulbs. Theres coil halogen. Theres brite white halogen. Theres soft white, ultra bright, and then just the normal ones. Which ones do you guys use?.. Is there one i should stay away from?.. What about lumens?.. theres high ones and low ones.. Any ideas and advice would be great help. Thank you =)


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 14, 2011)

_What do you need the bulb for? If its just for lighting then you can go with a regular house bulb,.. stay away from coils. If its for basking then you need a bulb that emits UVA and UVB wavelengths. The most popular are ZooMed PowerSun, ExoTerra SolarGlo and Mega Rays,.. I use Mega rays._


----------



## frost (Sep 14, 2011)

mega rays are basking/uvb uba right? but iv read that if you really wanna get your tegus uvb take them outside. the rays from the sun are at least 10xs more intensive than any bulb. i think they said that 1 hour in the sun is worth a week of uvb from a bulb.


----------



## Steven. (Sep 14, 2011)

I just need the halogen for basking. I have a 48 inch reptisun 10.0 tube in the cage, so uvb is covered. Now all i need is a bulb that will heat up the cage and get the rite basking temp...


----------



## james.w (Sep 14, 2011)

Just get a halogen flood from Home Depot.


----------



## Steven. (Sep 14, 2011)

Any flood light will work?...


----------



## james.w (Sep 14, 2011)

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-100010380/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

I use these, but 45W for my Water Monitor


----------



## Steven. (Sep 14, 2011)

45w uh?... And i also notice that the lumens was only 590... That might be better on their eyes... What's your basking temp like?... How far is the bulb from your water monitor?...


----------



## james.w (Sep 14, 2011)

Basking temp is 140 bulb is about 8-10" away.


----------



## Steven. (Sep 14, 2011)

So maybe if i use the same 45w bulb about 12-15 inches away... i should get between 100-115 degrees...


----------



## james.w (Sep 14, 2011)

Yep, just play with the distance until you get the proper temp.


----------

